# I'm new here



## Suek (Apr 1, 2008)

This is me my name is Eve and my mum loves me to distraction (much to everyone's chagrin in the house lol  )


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

she is lovely got a few rottie lovers on here so they will be along to drool over her


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

hi and welcome, what a stunning looking rottie


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

hi and welcome 
lovely looking dog


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow,!!!!!!!!!!!! what a big powerful looking dog,,, great picture,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

gorgeous dog shes lovely


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

welcome to you and ur dog, wonderfull pic,


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

hi what a girl she looks so proud


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

nic looking girl u got there


----------



## Bohemian Yahoo (Apr 5, 2008)

Great photo of a gorgeous dog!


----------



## Suek (Apr 1, 2008)

Aw thanks everyone, your kind comments are greatly appreciated


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome! Lovely Rottie!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Hello and Welcome

Great photo what a belter, her coat looks well, she's definitely got the wow factor, that's official from my hubby. I said look at this one and he said wow!

Sue


----------

